# Any tips on grooming the pants of a long coat



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello- I know long coats don't generally need much grooming but Lady's pants are close to touching the ground. When she does her business her "pants" lay onto the ground which is nasty if it is wet out. She does not need a sanitary trim as nothing sticks to her anal area (thanks to Ziwipeak with a couple Stella and Chewy's meals per week, she has firm poops). I have a couple questions. Does anyone trim their long coats pants themselves (or should I take her to a groomer)? If you do trim yours, is there a general guideline as to a preferred length/shape of the pants area. Thanks you...I got Lady as an adult and I will have had her a year this May. I suspect her previous owner kept her pants trimmed but I can't remember exactly what that area looked like when I got her.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't have an answer, I'm just sticking around to hear it 
I'm a big fan of the sanitary cuts. Not just because of cleanlieness, but I just like the look of it. I've always disliked the tail-feather look, the fur just looks so different than the rest of it, like it's not supposed to be there or something.
I like them to cut the back legs the same as the front legs, just to match. Cause I'm OCD like that I guess >___>
I would love to cut them myself! Waiting around <3


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Mrs.J. said:


> I don't have an answer, I'm just sticking around to hear it
> I'm a big fan of the sanitary cuts. Not just because of cleanlieness, but I just like the look of it. I've always disliked the tail-feather look, the fur just looks so different than the rest of it, like it's not supposed to be there or something.
> I like them to cut the back legs the same as the front legs, just to match. Cause I'm OCD like that I guess >___>
> I would love to cut them myself! Waiting around <3


I kind of like the look when the anus does not have that cut out look! :coolwink: it is totally OK that we differ in opinion. I have a long hair cat that gets a sanitary clip because, lets just say, things stick!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

On the rear, generally long coats are supposed to be somewhat rounded, but blend well to the body.

The hocks ought to be clean, and the feathers in the front should be trimmed at an angle going up, not too harshly. The area above the paw to the tiny "extra" pad should be cleaned out, as should between the toes on all feet. Feet should be rounded and look soft, like a kitten.

Look up show chis and take a look at how they are shaped. That should give you an idea of what to go for.

I like my buttfeathers nice and long and flowy and rarely mess with them unless asked to or they are really long. I do however like clean hocks and nice feathers.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I've never had to cut Leo's pants yet, but the groomer who clips his nails always trims a tiny bit of fur right by his little behind to make sure nothing would ever get stuck. Bry always threatens to cut Leo's pants but I love them! Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Well I gave her a little trim....and I wish I hadn't. Seriously, it is not that bad it just looks different. Yes, I was the kid who cut the hair on my barbie dolls all the time (hahahaha)


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't worry: it'll grow back!! Nothing permanent about hair!!


----------



## abrunk (Jul 23, 2012)

I have trimmed both my LH chi's pants, and let's just say it wasn't a professional job, but it got the job done lol. It looked a little off for a week or so, but then I guess as the hair started to grow and blend in, it looked a lot better.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I always trim a distinct poop chute because stuff invariably nuggets will stick, or, if not, definitely make contact on the way out and down. 

I leave length of pants as they are though.


----------



## ChiRescueRanger526 (Feb 19, 2013)

LOL! I thought I was the only one with this issue. My dog Smudge has short hair accept around his bum area..and poop inevitably gets stuck to there which is annoying because I have to bathe him.. I want to get the area groomed but I don't want to cut off any of his fluffy tail. (People LOVE his cute fluffy tail!)


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> I always trim a distinct poop chute because stuff invariably nuggets will stick, or, if not, definitely make contact on the way out and down.
> 
> I leave length of pants as they are though.


Buttons is long haired although its short at the moment as he's only 16 weeks. I'm loving the "nuggets" description! Lol. I can't wait!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## srdefoe (Feb 23, 2013)

I have been keeping Scout's(our male long hair) backside cut pretty short. It lays on the ground when he goes potty and can get messy otherwise and dingleberries can cling to it. We also winter in Michigan on the lakeshore and I have found that the ticks love to shelter in those flowing leg/butt feathers. I will say that it grows back pretty quickly in case someone cuts it and then doesn't like the way it looks.
Sue


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I always groom the bum area of my LCs. Looks better & keeps it cleaner. For pants of Mari I have trimmed & thinned them with thinning shears because she pees her pants where they're so long. LOL Seemed to do the trick. I'd just trim them up....get some thinning shears & thin out the fur as well.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Never been more happy to have a short coat. No dingleberries or poop shoots here!!! Lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

